# WANTED: April 12-20, any dates, anywhere [2-8 hr drive from Raleigh, NC]



## bluebee_sky (Mar 15, 2014)

I am looking for any number of nights anywhere within 2-8hr drive of Raleigh, NC


----------



## JimmieJames (Mar 15, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------



## johnstonga (Mar 15, 2014)

*How about Williamsburg?  -- about 3 hrs from Raleigh*

*
I have multiple units in multiple resorts in Willliamsburg for those dates (see my 3/14 post on rental side.

Stay 3, 5, 7 or 8 nites in a 1, 2, or 3 BR from $39 to $99 per nite depending on unit size and length of stay.

If interested send an email to my yahoo email below.*


----------



## chapjim (Mar 17, 2014)

Just sent you a PM.

Jim Chapman


----------



## am1 (Mar 17, 2014)

I can get a week at Ocean walk in Daytona Beach in a 2 bedroom deluxe for then.

Send me a message if you are interested.  

adam


----------

